# Would anyone like to adopt Georgie Jr?



## MaryOfExeter

Well this cute little girl (yeah, I had named him before I saw she was a girl) is a double dose oops baby. Not only did I not expect her to hatch out, but I definitely didn't expect a half satinette baby to hatch out under two homers!  My dropper George was in the loft, and must have went a little crazy with the girls. Funny thing is this one's nest mate was lucky enough to get genes from the male in the homer pair, so he's a full homer.

I would keep her but I have plenty of dropper breeders. She's SO cute though  Don't you agree? She's pretty tiny; reminds me a lot of a fig without a frill. And yes, that's an AU racing band on her. Didn't notice the beak size when I banded her  I was just going with the flow like always.










I have a box, so all I ask is that you pay $35 for shipping.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

The little white and blue one on the right? She is a cutie!


----------



## Pigeon lower

bluebirdsnfur said:


> The little white and blue one on the right? She is a cutie!


Nope... I believe its the red one.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, she's the red one. The blue and white one is what her daddy looks like (but of a different color) 
Just confirmed today that Georgie is in fact a she. She was also hatched out in July if anyone was wondering how old she is. I may or may not have an adopter, so I will report back when I know for sure.


----------



## Skyeking

Becky,

Sorry, I can't adopt, and hope you have a home for her.

I have a half homer half Buda from a friend who is also just as cute with short beak and also has big eyes.

I just wanted to say she is just adorable-and perfect name, that is one cute double oops!!!


----------



## Flying Jay

nice bird wish i could take her


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Flying Jay said:


> nice bird wish i could take her


Well, if you can, then...you can!  As of right now, still looking for someone to adopt her. If no one can take her in, then I believe I have a backup, but that's if no one else speaks for her.


----------



## Flying Jay

I don't think i could pay for shipping but she is very cute she is full homer that is so cool i went down to the flea market yesterday and bought a male homer from my female but I'm sure if he is a male or not, he dosn't coo or dance he acts just like the female and they fight and she wins so i might have gottin' screwed.


----------



## Guest

Flying Jay said:


> I don't think i could pay for shipping but she is very cute she is full homer that is so cool i went down to the flea market yesterday and bought a male homer from my female but I'm sure if he is a male or not, he dosn't coo or dance he acts just like the female and they fight and she wins so i might have gottin' screwed.


 she stated earlier that this is a homer /satinette cross


----------



## Jay3

She's adorable. She really is. I like her color.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I like her color too. A nice clean red check. With all these blue pigeons, it's nice to have a little color  I can't help but love the short beaks too!


Good news, Georgie will be going to her new home soon!


----------



## starlinglover95

omg!!! she is absolutely adorable . i don't have the money right now but i'll take her. my mom owes me like $50 so yay! jw, has someone else already asked for her?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, Oliver has already spoken for her. If I ever end up with another double-oopsy, I'll keep you in mind though


----------



## starlinglover95

ok thanks becky


----------



## Susan

*Did Georgie find a home?*

If not, I have a nice pigeon coup in Los Angeles.


----------



## c.hert

Susan: 

I hope you adopt Georgie...c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Susan said:


> If not, I have a nice pigeon coup in Los Angeles.


Nope, she's still here!


----------



## Charis

Just a thought...Terry has so many Pigeons close to Susan that she needs to find home for and then there are all the KIng Pigeons from the Bay area needing homes...and Kippermom was making an appeal for home just the other day...


----------



## Jay3

I had sent her PMs earlier about Elizabethy's Kings, and about Kippermoms thread about the young homers. Maybe she'll check them out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep - definitely go for those birds before Georgie. I've got plenty of room and am in no hurry to rehome her  There's others that need homes more desperately!


----------



## Big T

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep - definitely go for those birds before Georgie. I've got plenty of room and am in no hurry to rehome her  There's others that need homes more desperately!


Just a thought, If Flying Jay still wants Georgia I'll pay the shipping. You know I'm dumb enough to do it. PM each other and make sure you agree the PM me the price. 

Tony


----------



## Guest

Big T said:


> Just a thought, If Flying Jay still wants Georgia I'll pay the shipping. You know I'm dumb enough to do it. PM each other and make sure you agree the PM me the price.
> 
> Tony


 we are going to have to change your name to Big Teddy if your going to keep on making all these people all warm and fuzzy inside lol


----------



## Big T

LokotaLoft said:


> we are going to have to change your name to Big Teddy if your going to keep on making all these people all warm and fuzzy inside lol


Hey, my wife calls me her big T-bear and only she, (and pretty much any young lady), can get away with it. Got it!!!!

Mad and crazy,
Tony LOL


----------



## Jay3

Wow! That's really thoughtful Tony. That ought to make his day. His whole week for that matter.


----------



## Flying Jay

Big T said:


> Just a thought, If Flying Jay still wants Georgia I'll pay the shipping. You know I'm dumb enough to do it. PM each other and make sure you agree the PM me the price.
> 
> Tony


Wow you are really awesome tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Jay

hey just wondering.....is it possible to let her loft fly when she gets comferterbal in my loft?


----------



## george simon

*Hi Becky,what are the colors of the homer pair that raised this bird? I realy think that the Satinette is not the father of this bird,he is a blue bar and can not throw red genes, he would need to be red to do that.Now if the mother is a red check she would give red to the young cock (sex linked) and you say this bird is a hen. One more thing this bird does not show any white feathers and I would believe that with all the white that the Satinette carrys that the young bird would have some white feathers. By the way I have a OOPS bird in the loft that is a red check , and looks just like the one you have, my bird is across of a red ck Italian Owl and a Homer,to bad that both are hens In the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds on page 471 there is a picture of a bird called a POSTER,this bird is said to be a cross of a homer and owl.*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The dad is my ash-red satinette George, and the mom was either a pied blue bar or a blue check, I can't remember which at the moment. The other satinette in the picture with Georgie is not related.


And Flying Jay, yes, I'm sure you'll be able to let her out. She doesn't appear to be too interested in flying much, just from building to building. I've let her go across the yard (out of sight of the loft until you get up over my house), which she seems confused until she happens to see the loft. So probably very, very poor homing ability. Therefore, should be easy to settle!  She loves to dive almost to the ground to fly, before lifting up just in time to land on the roof. Reminds me of a falcon hunting.

So Tony, I guess Georgie has a new home now  I have plenty of shipping boxes here, so I'll be able to ship whenever.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Here's her dad as a young bird:








Last spring









It's hard to see, but he does have some faint checks. I think he's a grizzle. I doubt he's always been a full blooded Oriental Frill. Probably crossed with some other owls or breeds some time ago to get the color.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mom:


----------



## c.hert

I love that Georgie girl if no one else wants to adopt her I sure do but I have never shipped or received shipments from long distance so I would have to be told the no it how and how to get her here safe if no one else wants her,,,,c.hert


----------



## TerriB

Becky, what a cutie-pie that dad is! With such an elegant mom, no wonder that baby is so pretty!


----------



## Big T

OK big guy. I'll cover shipping you just take care of the bird and return the favor to someday by helping out some other young and upcoming person. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

What a sweetheart you are, BigT! I do feel all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Big T

Just checking, Has Georgie found her new home?

Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter

This week we had horrible weather with the snow and all, so we decided to hold off til this coming monday. I just didn't want something to delay it, and her being a little bird in the cold, just doesn't seem pleasant  This weekend will be spring-like, so good shipping weather should be coming up.


----------



## Big T

MaryOfExeter said:


> This week we had horrible weather with the snow and all, so we decided to hold off til this coming monday. I just didn't want something to delay it, and her being a little bird in the cold, just doesn't seem pleasant  This weekend will be spring-like, so good shipping weather should be coming up.


Good idea, I would wait for better weather also. I always knew you were smart but you like to prove it time and time again. Flying Jay you take good care of that pretty bird.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Pip Logan

Did she make it?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

No, yet another delay in getting things done  I can get her to the post office when they open tomorrow, or I can wait til next monday, whichever James chooses. I feel really bad for taking so long


----------



## spirit wings

next monday I would say...would'nt want her lost over the weekend just in case.... keep us posted..


----------



## Jay3

MaryOfExeter said:


> No, yet another delay in getting things done  I can get her to the post office when they open tomorrow, or I can wait til next monday, whichever James chooses. I feel really bad for taking so long


Aren't they supposed to be mailed at the beginning of the week? Like on Monday or Tuesday? That way they are not stuck at the post office over the weekend?


----------



## Jay3

Looks like we were posting the same thought at the same time again! LOL.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep. Better safe than sorry, especially now that my dad told me they don't run after 12 on saturday. I thought they did, in which they could get her in before Sunday.


----------



## Flying Jay

whenever you get the chance to ship her... i'm in no rush.


----------



## Big T

Just checking, Georgie Girl in Texas?


----------



## Jay3

Yes, what ever happened with her? Can someone update?


----------



## starlinglover95

Georgie got there ya'll :]. last time i checked with James she was safely in Dallas :]. He won't have computer access til Monday but I'll tell him ya'll were wondering about georgie when he gets back.


----------



## sky tx

This thread is 7 months old


----------



## Jay3

sky tx said:


> This thread is 7 months old


sky tx, try reading the last few posts. 

Thanks for the update, Starlinglover95!


----------



## starlinglover95

your welcome!


----------

